# what to put ina 125g



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I have 5 baby reds in a 33g,and need to buy a bigger tank.I am planning on buying a 125g and putting in the 5 reds.How many more if any could I put.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

1-2 more


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

what are the dimensions of the tank? i'd say 7 is a good number depending on the length and width.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i have 7 caribe in my 125 and they are doin fine


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I was thinking on adding 2 terns or 2 caribes with my 5 reds.is that good.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i have 7 in mine all good ,


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

If I were you I'd probably keep around 7 or 8 in there, but in the end it depends on how many you want...


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

the more the merrier


----------

